# cryptocoryne aponogetifolia



## igor74 (Jan 5, 2022)

Anyone knows where to get it in US. Looks like it rare.


----------



## jake37 (Mar 18, 2021)

wetspot has it listed; er not listed but if you email them they will indicate they have it.


----------



## Jermy (Oct 21, 2021)

igor74 said:


> Anyone knows where to get it in US. Looks like it rare.


I believe Sue at A-Z aquatic has it. You can find them on FB and I think they ship if you aren't in Texas


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Check etsy of all places. You can find some hard-to-find plants but I don't see C. aponogetifolia.


----------



## jake37 (Mar 18, 2021)

mistergreen said:


> Check etsy of all places. You can find some hard-to-find plants but I don't see C. aponogetifolia.


nothing good on etsy; but i found a few good ones on reddit of all places. I've been looking for c. aponogetifolia for a while; yourfishplace is going to try ordering some for myself.

turns out wetspot was out of stock also shipping during winter is very very expensive.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

jake37 said:


> nothing good on etsy; but i found a few good ones on reddit of all places. I've been looking for c. aponogetifolia for a while; yourfishplace is going to try ordering some for myself.
> 
> turns out wetspot was out of stock also shipping during winter is very very expensive.


I found a Lagenandra red on etsy while everybody else was out of stock.


----------



## jake37 (Mar 18, 2021)

mistergreen said:


> I found a Lagenandra red on etsy while everybody else was out of stock.


Yea but that isn't a crypt; I got my lagenandra red from aquariumplantsfactory but i guess it was a while ago - that stuff seems to spread like wild fire - little bits keep popping up everywhere.


----------

